

When the Game Industry Thinks You're Too Old to Make Video Games - jaimebuelta
http://kotaku.com/when-the-game-industry-thinks-youre-too-old-1705240167

======
chiph
They're missing out on player trends - not every customer is a male teenager.
Seniors play games too, but probably not _Death Killer 2000_ \-- more like
_Words With Friends_. A little slower paced, more analytic. And they don't
have to ask mom or dad if it's OK to spend money.

